# UK Passport application for newborn



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My wife gave birth to a lovely baby boy on the 8th August and everyone back home in England is now desperate to see him. 

I have got the birth certificates sorted by using baby steps (who were very good) but now I need to get the passport for baby.

Please can anyone provide any advice, hints or tips in order to get this process hurried up. I am hoping to get back to UK in about 4 weeks. 

I think I need 2 x passport pictures (not sure how I can do this with 3 day old baby, but hey) application form and birth certificates sent to Dusseldorf.

Any help much appreciated.

P


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't know how much this will help but a quick google found this page which is the process for applyiing for a UK passport when in the UAE

How to apply from United Arab Emirates


----------

